# Teichwasser zur automatischen Gartenbewässerung ohne Filter verwenden



## HansJMartin (14. Sep. 2022)

Mit Hilfe einer Tauchdruckpumpe, die an der tiefsten Stelle steht, nutze ich das verschmutzte Wasser aus dem Teich, um meinen kleinen Garten zu wässern. Von Hand geht das schon seit 20 Jahren prima, auch wenn der 11/2" Schlauch ordentlich wiegt! Leider kann ich das System meiner Nachbarin nicht zumuten, falls ich im Sommer mal nicht zu Hause bin.
Ich möchte also ein Bewässerungssystem! Dem steht entgegen, dass die Tauchpumpe (13 m, 15,6 cbm/h) bis zur Korngröße 10 mm ansaugt. Damit verstopft jedes übliche Bewässerungssystem. Meine Frage: "Kennt jemand eine Lösung, z.B. Regner mit Prallflächen statt Düsen? 
Filter möchte ich nicht vorschalten (Platzmangel) und auch, weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass das Teichwasser gut düngt, die Bröckchen so auf elegante Weise aus dem Teich verschwinden, und die Fische den Ersatz des verbrauchten Teichwassers durch Leitungswasser mögen.


----------



## PeBo (14. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Jürgen,
schau mal hier.

So ähnlich könnte ich mir die Lösung vorstellen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## HansJMartin (14. Sep. 2022)

Wow, schnelle Antwort. Herzlichen Dank, Peter. 
So ähnlich stelle auch ich ich es mir vor. Doch muss ich die Prallflächen selber basteln? Gibt es eventuell eine fertige Lösung?


----------



## PeBo (15. Sep. 2022)

Von Lechler gibt es verstopfungsresistente Düsen. Beispiel

Gruß Peter


----------



## HansJMartin (15. Sep. 2022)

Danke, Peter. Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Mal sehen, ob die mit mir (Privatkunde) reden. Ein Problem bleibt natürlich der Düsenquerschnitt und die Verteilung.
Noch einmal: vielen Dank!


----------



## Turbo (15. Sep. 2022)

Und sonst für die Zeit der Ferienabwesenheit ein Fliegengitter um den Pumpenansaug basteln und die Pumpe etwas höher setzen.


----------

